# won't stay logged in!



## Bladexdsl (May 17, 2009)

everytime i close the browser down and go back to a forum bookmark instead it takes me back to the portal and I'm always logged out! it's just started doing this today.


----------



## granville (May 17, 2009)

I've had the same issue. I thought it might have been a cookie problem, but I didn't empty mine. Not sure, but GBAtemp has been a little weird lately. They're probably still ironing out some bugs. I've also noticed that you can not currently see the users reading a topic at the bottom of a thread. I assume they shut that down (temporarily) to keep the servers from having overload.


----------



## jan777 (May 17, 2009)

happening to me too


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 17, 2009)

already tried emptying my cookies and my private data no help.


----------



## zeromac (May 17, 2009)

same but the thing is it only happened once and that was when i refreashed my page...

oh btw when i tried to log onto my account i used the password for my msn instead of my gbatemp and it still let me in even when the error "your password is too long" came up werid O.o


----------



## leinad (May 17, 2009)

same happens for me.

When I look @ the cookies it says that they are set to stay until the end of the session (so until the browser closes). "Login forever" buttons seems2be ignores


----------



## NBA Mj (May 17, 2009)

same thing here


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2009)

OK,

btw you shouldn't actually be getting logged out, it's only on the portal.
But i'll see about fixing that


----------



## teonintyfive (May 17, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> btw you shouldn't actually be getting logged out, it's only on the portal.
> But i'll see about fixing that


It throws me in a gbatemp.net/index_guest.php page


----------



## Nerdii (May 17, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here!!
But when I go to login again, I'm am logged back in as soon as the Login page loads!!

So it obviously the Portal then!!


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2009)

OK, should be fixed now.
If you have anymore issues please let me know


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 17, 2009)

i'm staying logged in now


----------



## Cyan (May 18, 2009)

I'll add it here, I think it's related to the new index_guest.php, even if it's not about the logout bug I got too.

While not logged in, the ajax to change the news (either scene news, homebrew or game news) reload the entire webpage in the news block.
It doesn't affect the index.php while logged.

edit : Release news Ajax is working fine.


----------

